# Is this forum slowly dying?



## punisher73 (Dec 1, 2010)

Just curious if anyone else thinks that this forum is slowing way down?

It used to be when I logged on in the mornings there would be about 5 pages of new posts.  Now, when I log on to the site it is very common to get the response that there are no new posts.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

I usually come to MT for the MA talk.

I have to admit I was bored over the weekend.
But here is the point - for me, anyhow:

You can't have a serious discussion when your opponent is:
a) close minded
b) uninformed, or worse yet _misinformed_ and too uninformed to know it
c) the first line of the post contains derogatory terms putting _people_ down.

Sometime in the last 2 decades the country has been split in two, the red and the blue with little ground in the middle. 
I blame the advent of sub par journalism, that caters to the lowest common denominator and at that succeeds to push this low ever lower.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 1, 2010)

Dying, no.  In need of help, yes.  The forum is not nearly as fun as it was say even at the beginning of the summer.  There seems to be a lot of arguing where there should be discussions and sharing of ideas.  

I can think of one active thread going on right now with an OP that counts for all 3 of Gran's points posted above.  Leave the angry and ill informed alone, don't they usually cling closer to their stories than anyone else?


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 1, 2010)

The political forums have a lot of activity leading up to elections, and die down a good bit afterwards.  Usually, by the time elections are over, everyone's a bit spent when it comes to frenetic energy.  

Give it time to recover.  All it takes are a couple of controversial events, and you'll see the sparks fly.  

On that note, I'm going to post a bit of a controversial topic myself!


----------



## Empty Hands (Dec 1, 2010)

punisher73 said:


> It used to be when I logged on in the mornings there would be about 5 pages of new posts.  Now, when I log on to the site it is very common to get the response that there are no new posts.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?



That is a technical issue.  Happens to me constantly.  No posts will show as unread, even though there are many that have been made.  If you click the option to see posts updated in the past 24 hours, you can see that there are many new posts in threads you are familiar with.  For me, only posts made after I log in will from that point show up in the "view new posts" function, and that is lost again sometime after I log off, not sure when.

That said, the new posts volume is still lower than it was before.  A large number of regulars have left in the past year, oftentimes due to personality and political conflicts.  Not sure if that's contributing.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't know about the study, to be honest if it died, I'd be ok with that, but I know many would not be. But it does appear to me that MT in general is slowing down as compared to what it once was


----------



## geezer (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know if the forum is getting slower or if those of us who've been on here a while are getting bored and have said all we have to say. On the other hand the activity level is definitely dropping. Worse, the sister site to_ MA Talk_, _FMA Talk_ is almost dead. Very little activity. Not even the occaisional outrageous trolls to liven things up.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 1, 2010)

geezer said:


> I don't know if the forum is getting slower or if those of us who've been on here a while are getting bored and have said all we have to say. On the other hand the activity level is definitely dropping. Worse, the sister site to_ MA Talk_, _FMA Talk_ is almost dead. Very little activity. Not even the occaisional outrageous trolls to liven things up.


 
I always have somethng to say! :lfao:

I'll come across to FMA and troll if you like?


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 1, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't know about the study, to be honest if it died, I'd be ok with that, but I know many would not be. But it does appear to me that MT in general is slowing down as compared to what it once was




I sometimes think that for every Study post one makes, there should be a rule that a regular martial arts related one should be made too.  Probably would lose Bob some traffic however.


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I always have somethng to say! :lfao:
> 
> I'll come across to FMA and troll if you like?



Gimme some box wine and I come along!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2010)

Overall, forum traffic appears down across the net. Facebook's sucking up much of the socializing time.  FMAT needs attention, an active staff and an involved membership. I don't own it so can't do much to boost it.  Kenpotalk is thriving and growing, traffic and participation is up there by about 35% since March. MT, is stagnant. Part of that is my fault, as I've been waiting all year for vBulletin to stabilize and debug enough to do the huge upgrade. I expect to announce that finally this month. That will enhance the blogs, video capability and many parts of the site.  Traffic, we're averaging about 300 posts per day site wide, down from 900/day in 2007...though I blame the decline in TLP thread for much of that drop.  

The Mentors and staff are in a slow process of evaluating MT's sections, and trying to revamp some stuff. I've got some things in the works to better tie MT and KT, and possibly FMAT together depending on how tests I need to run on beta-sites run. (I don't want a repeat of our last outage, so I test heavily before fiddling anymore. This slows down things a bit).  I've trying more content building such as the video areas too, but I need help to do this.  MT's also lost a number of previous active staff this past year as life and interests change. I miss their presence here.

As to the Study itself, it's still busy, but not as heated, active or crazy as during the 04 and 08 elections. Part of that slow down also falls on me, as I've stepped back from much of my past political outspokenness...better for my stress levels, not so good for keeping an area jumping.

In short, yup, we're slower, but don't count us out. We're still more active than many bigger martial arts sites. I've got the post counts to prove it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2010)

btw, if anyone wants to join a 'rebuild MT' team, drop me a note.
Must commit to making a minimum of 150 posts in 30 days.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2010)

are we here yet







irate:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 1, 2010)

Not quite, but I kinda feel that way.


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Overall, forum traffic appears down across the net. Facebook's sucking up much of the socializing time.
> 
> In short, yup, we're slower, but don't count us out. We're still more active than many bigger martial arts sites. I've got the post counts to prove it.



That pretty much confirms what I have observed. 
I found all the forums I hang out to have slowed considerably in the last 3 years.

Is that like the NaNoWriMo challenge? Like writing a 50k word novel in 30 days, I think I can handle that...

I can't promise insightful contributions though....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 1, 2010)

In the last year or so I have taken a serious break from the Study. 

Today I noticed for the first time in a while that my most active forum is not the Study but the Bar and Grill. ;~)

Previous to the study it was the Mod Forum area, and that was there for a few years after I was no longer a mod staff member. 

Facebook does it up all the "Hey how are you" and I have avoided repeating myself and reposting stories or data. 

Everything slows down for a while. The point is to not let it go away if that is what you want.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2010)

Traffic has slowed down at almost all forums.  Except of course for facebook.  Also several long time posters and myself included have made some major changes and simply cannot post as much as we used to!  Still I imagine with Bob getting to the upgrade and things settling across the net that you will see things pick up here soon!


----------



## granfire (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I did my job tonight...
now, can I get a 3 day ban please, before I tell somebody something bad...


just until wine and hormones level out, then I shall be good. 


Or give me some chocolate...


----------



## dbell (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Traffic has slowed down at almost all forums.  Except of course for facebook.  Also several long time posters and myself included have made some major changes and simply cannot post as much as we used to!  Still I imagine with Bob getting to the upgrade and things settling across the net that you will see things pick up here soon!



In a forum that already has embedded video, picture and link capabilities, I'm not sure how upgrades would improve input?

The main way to add more input it to talk about your art(s), your school(s), and the evolution of the various arts that are present in the forum.  The "tweaks" to the system are just that tweaks to the system.  It already has what is needed to make it successful, except for us posting more and replying more.

And getting other, legitimate, martial artist with computers and Internet access to come visit it.  (So if you have a blog, school web site, etc, link to MartialTalk and get people involved!)


----------



## ForeverStudent (Dec 2, 2010)

I think problem also could be technically. In forum main page it says that since my last visit was 116 new post and 9 threads. 

When i go to new posts i see only 28 posts.

I've been lurking around so much, now when i created account you say this is dying!


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2010)

1) There could be some minor glitches that're the cause of people seeing only a few threads when you log on.  This is something Bob would have to look into.

2) I've noticed the most activity when something really big is going on.  Elections, a war, a conflict, etc.  If nothing is going on, thus the gears slow a bit.

3) How 'hot' is a topic?  If something isn't hot or sexy enough to generate alot of discussion, even though that topic may be a valid one, it isn't going to get nearly the replies.  Ex: Look at the TSA bodyscan thread.  How many pages is that?  

4) We rely on everyone, members and staff, to start threads.  By all means, if there is a 'hot' topic out there, feel free to post it and hopefully it'll generate some good discussion.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2010)

ForeverStudent said:


> I think problem also could be technically. In forum main page it says that since my last visit was 116 new post and 9 threads.
> 
> When i go to new posts i see only 28 posts.
> 
> I've been lurking around so much, now when i created account you say this is dying!


There are some staff areas and supporting member ares that you can't see, but shouldn't account for the count discrepancy.   If it continues, let me know and I'll try and sync up with you to do some real-time testing.

As to dying, no. Slowed down, sure.  Sundays right now seem the most slow, but I'll blame that on the NFL for now. 

Overall site traffic is up, and registrations are higher than last year.  What I see is less new topics being started and the resultant decline in replies. I've long said each post can generate 2-4 more posts, and the numbers back this out. Part of the problem too is, we're using the rep and thanks systems heavily, removing much of the 'chatter' from the works. So, less noise, more 'meat'.

But, alot of our old heavies are running lighter.  Terry used to average 1,000 ppm. Now he's 100-200. I used to do 600+, now I'm at half that because I'm spreading out across 12 sites and trying to build a photography business.  So that's 1,000+ ppm missing right there, and that's just 2 people.  But, we're still here. So no worries yet.

*Top Posters November 2010*
Bob Hubbard 		320
Tez3 		288
Bruno@MT 		235
dancingalone 		178
jks9199 		170
Big Don 		160
Xue Sheng 		155
Sukerkin 		151
elder999 		135
terryl965 		131

*Compare to Nov 2009*
Bob Hubbard 		509
MJS 		295
jks9199 		293
Tez3 		271
Bill Mattocks 		223
Carol 		205
Xue Sheng 		186
Jade Tigress 		179
arnisador 		170
Archangel M 		168

*Top Thread starters Nov 2010*
Clark Kent 		46 (Bot)
Bob Hubbard 		28
MA-Caver 		27
Big Don 		21
dancingalone 		20
Bill Mattocks 		18
MJS 		18
maunakumu 		14
jks9199 		14
Manny 		13

*Compare to Nov 2009*
Clark Kent 		148 (Bot)
Bob Hubbard 		62
Bill Mattocks 		35
MA-Caver 		29
jks9199 		20
MJS 		19
Carol 		17
Big Don 		16
Jade Tigress 		15
Manny 		13

*Top Posted Forums Nov 2010*
Tae-Kwon-Do 		1336
The Study 		1156
General Martial Arts Talk 		992
US Political Discussion and Debate 		804
The Locker Room Bar & Grill 		296
Wing Chun 		250
Ninjutsu - General Discussion 		156
Beginners Corner 		126
General Self Defense 		117
MMA 		110

*Top Posted Forums Nov 2009*
Tae-Kwon-Do 		1369
The Study 		1191
US Political Discussion and Debate 		856
General Martial Arts Talk 		670
The Locker Room Bar & Grill 		612
Law Enforcement 		224
Meet & Greet 		208
Members in Motion 		196
General Self Defense 		177
Wing Chun 		149

So not a major change from last Nov. Little lighter in the Study areas, TKD's solid, GMA's up a bit, B&G's dropped, and some churn at the bottom.


So for those who want to boost things, I need 10 people able to commit to 3 posts per day in a section. You might have to do a little research, do a little digging, pop over to another site and snoop for a couple topics.  And lets plant new seed and water and fertilize it, and see if we can draw more lurkers in again.  that'll be 30 more ppd, 300 more ppm, I estimate it'll boost the site by 100-150 ppd. This is a long haul exercise. 6 months, and the posts have to be sincere not "me too"'s.

Got 2 people so far, plus the mentors and mods.


----------



## Blade96 (Dec 2, 2010)

MJS said:


> 4) We rely on everyone, members and staff, to start threads



Think i'll go start one now


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm dealing with a snow emergency, spent most of the last 12 hrs shoveling, and fighting with 3 blowers trying to dig out from under 3 feet of snow.  I'll be back to speed in a day or so.

Also, vB 4.1 looks to have been released so I'll check it out soon as I can.


----------



## granfire (Dec 2, 2010)

I started one ^_^

but mostly I poke trolls...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2010)

vB 4.1 is out, already 1 patch issued.  I'll be doing some upgrades to my existing 4x sites next week, and if all goes well schedule MT for the big overhaul. Probably on a Sunday as that's our slowest day. Supposed to have some improved back end features to make it less painful a jump than expected.  More info on that soon.  Taking much of today off as my hands are swollen from the big dig out.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm seeing more posts and more new threads.  Thank you for your efforts. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2010)

I can only speak for myself, I have a son trying to get to that highlevel in the sport of TKD that has sure slowed me down, also I have started 6 after school programs and that takes alot of time. Between trying to stay a float with job interviews for a fulltime job I just do not have enough time to post like I use to. When I had two hundred student at my school freedom was great no that I am down to 42, they afterschool program keeps me a float. Maybe 2011 will be a better year and I can become a post whore again.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

ouch, that's a hit...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2010)

:jaw-dropping: I was one of the top posters in November :erg:


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

If I keep it up I make it for December...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 3, 2010)

Same here


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 3, 2010)

I think there is an art to writing posts that draw attention and responses.  Too dry and everyone will just nod their heads and jump to the next thread.  Too inflammatory and you're probably running afoul of one of the site rules.

:angel:

I have a few provocative topics that would be fun to write about, but I've notice many people can't abstract the anecdote or topic of discussion.  It always has to turn into a "You're so wrong, do this way instead" deal.  Human nature I suppose.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> I think there is an art to writing posts that draw attention and responses.  Too dry and everyone will just nod their heads and jump to the next thread.  Too inflammatory and you're probably running afoul of one of the site rules.
> 
> :angel:
> 
> I have a few provocative topics that would be fun to write about, but I've notice* many people can't abstract the anecdote or topic of discussion*.  It always has to turn into a "You're so wrong, do this way instead" deal.  Human nature I suppose.



Got a specific poster in mind? :lfao:


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 3, 2010)

Actually no.  There's quite a few though.


----------



## granfire (Dec 3, 2010)

Triple dog dare:
Start one of them!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 4, 2010)

Forums grow or die by the activity of their members.  More active members means more posts, which means more reasons for newbs and veterans to post.  I rarely use the rep system, and don't use the thanks too often. I prefer to make the post. It helps the site grow. Yes, I post a lot of off topic, often incendiary, often bizarre things. But I get replies and reactions, and some of those threads have lasted days in activity. Use the site, grow the site, and the site helps you grow.

Ok, back to warp skimming before my nap.


----------



## K-man (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been involved in other things and it has been a month since my last visit and even longer since I have posted. I used to visit twice a day or more. Some of the more thought provoking members seem to have drifted away and the martial art threads seem to be less and less. Karate threads are less and Goju almost non existent. Even if an interesting thread develops it can be stopped in an instant by a 'knowledgeable' practitioner who kills the thread with definative statements that you may disagree with, but is it worth the effort of arguing? Then there are the threads that run in such a way that you would have to suspect that the member is trying to get to the 5000 post club in 6 months. Even if the topic is interesting you have to sort through so much drivel. I don't think that the forum is dying as such but that the quality of content has diminished in the time I have been a member. Then again, maybe it's my fault! :erg:


----------



## billc (Dec 7, 2010)

At the time of my typing this there were 40 people viewing the study, more than almost all of the other forums.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 8, 2010)

it comes down to a simple choice, really. Get busy living or get busy dying.


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 11, 2010)

granfire said:


> Triple dog dare:
> Start one of them!



http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1344413

Here's one of them.  The topic certainly has potential to be inflammatory but I think it's a valid topic to explore if we are serious about training karate as a fighting system.  Feel free to add to the discussion.


----------

